# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Dubrovnik (Ντουμπρόβνικ)

## Tsikalos

Πρόσφατα πήγα (με αεροπλάνο δυστυχώς γιατί έπεσα στο check in fault της Lufthansa) γιατί έπερεπε να ήμουν συγκεκριμένες μέρες και δε βόλευε το ταξίδι από μπάρι.
Ακολουθούν μερικές φώτο από την πολύ όμορφη και γραφική αυτή πόλη που γεμίζει κρουαζιερόπλοια...

----------


## Tsikalos

Εδώ βλέπετε μία άποψη από το παλιό λιμάνι. το κτίριο που βλέπετε είναι μέρος της οχύρωσης και τώρα στεγάζει ναυτικό μουσείο
Old Port _DBV.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Όπως φαίνεται από το κτίριο του πανεπιστημίου
new_port.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Για να μη γεμίσω σε όλα τα thread φωτογραφίες
Έβαλα και μία φώτο ενός φάρου στο σχετικό thread και μία ενός ιστιοφόρου-κρουαζερόπλοιου στο αντίστοιχο θέμα...

----------


## sea_serenade

Αχ τι μου κάνεις τώρα Tsikalos...... Εδώ και χρόνια προσπαθώ να πάω στο Dubrovnik και ποτέ δεν μου έχει "κάτσει". Απ' όταν είχε τα καράβια η Jandrolinija στη γραμμή Ελλάδα - Ιταλία - Κροατία......κλαψ κλαψ :Sad:

----------


## Tsikalos

Σου εύχομαι να πας σύντομα. Είναι αρκετά όμορφη αν και μικρή πόλη. Θυμίζει λίγο από Ρόδο με το μεσαιωνικό της Κάστρο.

----------


## Tsikalos

Μία φώτο από το ταξίδι μου σε αυτήν την πόλη.
Δύο κρουαζιερόπλοια να καταφτάνουν και το παλιό λιμανάκι σε πρώτο πλάνο.
Δεξιά το κτίριο είναι το Ναυτικό-ιστορικό μουσείο.
Η φώτο προέρχεται από τα τείχη της παλίάς πόλης που προστατεύεται από την Unesco.
DBV_oldport.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Αυτό το κτίριο στην άκρη του παλιού λιμανιού ονομάζεται αρσενάλι

----------

